# Problem with home button on Kindle 3



## sendoh (Feb 9, 2011)

My kindle 3 was working fine until just now, where the Home button doesn't take me to the default title selection page, but instead to the home webpage of the Kindle store! I've reset the device several times and it just doesn't want to take me back to the home page. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

www.amazon.com/kindlesupport

Our first suggestion is to do a restart, but if you've done that and it still behaves badly, contact Amazon.  They may have some other things to try, or may just send you a replacement unit.


----------



## spotneck (Nov 19, 2011)

sendoh said:


> My kindle 3 was working fine until just now, where the Home button doesn't take me to the default title selection page, but instead to the home webpage of the Kindle store! I've reset the device several times and it just doesn't want to take me back to the home page. Any suggestions?


Hi, my kindle's in the same state. Whenever I press the home button it takes me to the amazon home page instead of the title selection page. Another thing, whenever I press QWERTY, numbers appear. I tried to reboot but then whenever I go to the second page, the toggle keys won't work.


----------



## sendoh (Feb 9, 2011)

spotneck said:


> Hi, my kindle's in the same state. Whenever I press the home button it takes me to the amazon home page instead of the title selection page. Another thing, whenever I press QWERTY, numbers appear. I tried to reboot but then whenever I go to the second page, the toggle keys won't work.


Hi spotneck, it was fixed somehow awhile after I posted the message. I downloaded the manual firmware update software from the Amazon page and transferred it to the Kindle. Somehow after fiddling around with it a bit it managed to reinstall the firmware using that update client and reverted my Kindle back to normal. You may want to try it out.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

spotneck said:


> Hi, my kindle's in the same state. Whenever I press the home button it takes me to the amazon home page instead of the title selection page. Another thing, whenever I press QWERTY, numbers appear. I tried to reboot but then whenever I go to the second page, the toggle keys won't work.


The Home button on its own takes you to the home screen. Alt-Home takes you to the Amazon store home page.

Alt-QWERTY gives you the numbers.

Remember that you don't have to press Alt at the same time as the key, you can press it first.

Therefore, my guess would be that the Alt key is stuck permanently on.

Could be a software problem, could be a mechanical problem with the key itself, if it's only an occasional problem it could be that you're accidentally pressing Alt first.


----------

